# Ear hair growth - example



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well now that convinces me that I will not be taking ear feathers off either of my dogs. I would be unhappy to wait 9 months to get them back!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I think this convinces me to keep the ears short! I really like the short ears look. I'm interested in showing my future spoo and I know I'll have some good mentors, but omg, the hair! It's intimidating! I've never had anything with any more coat than an Aussie.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I remember back in December we were both deciding whether to shave the ears or not. I shaved Dewey's ears after Michelle ( Yuki's mom ) gave me advice. Yuki always looks SO handsome with the short ears. I was glad I did it but just like with Axel , Dewey's ears took a long time to grow back! Before I shaved them I tried to look up pictures here on the forum of how long it took for the hair to grow back but only found a couple of pictures. I think your pictures will help anyone thinking of taking the plunge. Here is Dewey before and after the 9 months of growth. It sure was easy taking care of the ears when they were short. 

December 5, 2015











September 11, 2016












Axel's coat always looks so beautiful. He looks great in any length of ear hair!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Axeldog, THANK YOU so much!!!!!!! Yes, I'm hollering, because in the last week I've come to feel we may be at a crossroads vis a vis ears and topknot. Yours may well have been the voice of reason bringing me back to earth........

Thank you !!!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Catherine, this is the reason I posted the photos  SO much time it takes to grow back! 

Haha! Streetcar, I am glad my posting helped you prevent doing something drastic? 

Stormeek, Dewey looks great with both long and short ears, he is such a pretty boy. I really loved the way Axel's ears felt so soft and cuddly when they were short. Plus the low maintenance and fact they stayed cleaner was nice. I like the look of both long and short, so what to do? All I know is the growing out takes such a long time! 

Oshagcj- I agree with you, the thought of maintaining a show coat is extremely intimidating. If I were retired I could consider it, but right now, I just wouldnt have the time to pull it off. 

Now that his ears are long enough to drag on the ground and in the water bowl, etc. periodically between baths I will wash his ear tips by dunking them in a cup of water with a bit of shampoo and rinse. Makes me feel better to get the "yuck" out of them.


----------

